# Interesting rumor?



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=241387

Kind of strange to pop up on a chinese site.

From playstation's post:



> Suns-Bulls Blockbuster trade
> 
> The Suns have reported finished a trade with Bulls this morning BeiJing time. The Bulls sent Duhon, Chandler and Malik Allen to Suns, Suns give Bulls Jimmy Jackson, Leandro Barbosa , Kurt Thomas, the 1st RD pick of LAL(From Hawks), the 2nd RD pick of Bobcats (Voskuhl trade) and the rights to Milos Vujanic(Marbury trade).


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a little scary.

Thomas is a rock but undersized, but always gets it done, I really like him. Jackson gives us some perimeter size, and is a vet. Barbosa...

I'd like this if it were to happen, ESPECIALLY if PHX can eat Tyson's contract, giving us loads of cap room.

I'd like the draft pick really only as trade bait though. We need to get older.

I love Du though. I'd be sad to see him go.

I kind of find it hard to believe PHX would want Tyson's contract though, or what management would want to give him up as good as he's been playing of late, but then again--maybe it was just to show him off for a trade?

I'll wait till I see it on a major American site tho.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well like I said I can't really believe that source. I assume it is a good fake, numbers work and except for translation mistakes the facts are correct as well. It also seems pretty fair and balanced like something that could happen.
It would be real surprising though as there were no indications that the Suns are unhappy with anyone.

Barbosa might be too much like House so he could be available, but Gordon and Barbosa are rather similiar as well.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It works financially........

:uhoh:

Effing hope not.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I want a link to this "chinese site." And a reason why they have it before ESPN.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Well like I said I can't really believe that source. I assume it is a good fake, numbers work and except for translation mistakes the facts are correct as well. It also seems pretty fair and balanced like something that could happen.
> It would be real surprising though as there were no indications that the Suns are unhappy with anyone.
> 
> Barbosa might be too much like House so he could be available, but Gordon and Barbosa are rather similiar as well.


Kind of what I was thinking as well, something like this doesn't tend to come out of absolute nowhere.
Though it is pretty elaborate, and as mentioned before, the salaries match up on the trade checker.

Strange that it would be posted on a chinese bball site as a done deal. Unless thats a common thing with the site, who knows.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe China has secret agents tracking down what Yao's rival team does. :biggrin:


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I love Jim Jackson though. Having him as a vet presence that brings size, scoring ability, great perimeter D, most of all leadership... that would be awesome.

I need to know if this is true, now.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Jackson's done. Kurt's OK. Barbosa is really what we don't need right now. Vujacic, meh. Picks, meh.

None of this is as important to us as Tyson.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

So how would you feel about this trade if it were to happen, as apparently reported?

Amareca, how bout from the Suns side?
Would you like it if it went down as is?




Edit: Sham that picture makes me want to close this window and never ever re-open it.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Actually, looking at it now Jackson's only played in 21 games this year, at 15.6 MPG... still, I like his leadership and size; maybe he'll be utilized more effectively by the Bulls


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I'd hope not. However its a great trade for the Suns.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm actually starting to have second thoughts... while realizing how old Jackson and Thomas are. I think what I don't like about this trade is that it gives us two guys in maybe their last season each and is more of a "win now" kind of thing, that doesn't project well for down the road. And the Bulls are not ready to "win now."

We would still need frontcourt size...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Barbosa playing real , would only be available because of House.

Jim Jackson could very well be dealt. Out of the rotation right now because of Bell, Diaw, Barbosa, House and James Jones. D'antoni isn't playing him in garbage minutes because of respect to his veteran status so I'd think that the Suns would be looking for a better place for Jimmy.

Would be tough to part with Dirty Kurt as well, he is playing pretty well and I have doubts that Chandler would help the Suns more than Thomas this year.

The first round pick would be the lower between Celtics and Lakers not sure about the protection exactly.

I don't know if I would do this but in the long term probably. Big guys like Chandler don't grow on trees although I worry about his desire, work ethic, health and contract. That would be a high risk high reward move by the Suns.

And I haven't really followed the Bulls at all this season except the Suns games but I'd have to think Chandler has been a bust so far this season considering the money he is getting.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Barbosa playing real , would only be available because of House.


Yes but we have a deluze and mini version of Barbosa in Gordon and Pargo. Really don't need him.




> Jim Jackson could very well be dealt. Out of the rotation right now because of Bell, Diaw, Barbosa, House and James Jones. D'antoni isn't playing him in garbage minutes because of respect to his veteran status so I'd think that the Suns would be looking for a better place for Jimmy.



Yes, but when he was in the rotation, he sucked too. Looks a good deal slower. I think the big drop off has begun.




> Would be tough to part with Dirty Kurt as well, he is playing pretty well and I doubt that Chandler would help the Suns more than Thomas this year.


Chandler's the best player in the deal, and a very very nice fit on the Suns. Whereas Kurt, for us, is a pretty bad fit.




> I don't know if I would do this but in the long term probably. Big guys like Chandler don't grow on trees although I worry about his desire, work ethic, health and contract. That would be a high risk high reward move by the Suns.



Chandler's desire can't really be questioned. The man cares, That's partly why his slump went on for so long. His contract, when he is on, is justified. He dogged it this summer, but that was probably Willie Green assisted,


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Barbosa playing real , would only be available because of House.
> 
> Jim Jackson could very well be dealt. Out of the rotation right now because of Bell, Diaw, Barbosa, House and James Jones. D'antoni isn't playing him in garbage minutes because of respect to his veteran status so I'd think that the Suns would be looking for a better place for Jimmy.
> 
> ...


Don't kid yourself Amareca, Tyson Chandler would be a perfect fit for your team at center. He's worked himself back into shape. He's now consistently grabbing double digit rebounds, he runs the floor faster than any other seven footer I can think of, and he is a defensive difference maker. You really don't need anything more than garbage points from him on the offensive end, along with the occasional transition basket. 

This is very interesting. When might we hear from a more usual source on this?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Sham that picture makes me want to close this window and never ever re-open it.


Seconded.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't know how Kurt Thomas could be a bad fit for any team though. Losing him would definately be my main concern in this trade.

Kurt Thomas can shoot, Chandler from all I know can't shoot at all and that might hurt as long as Amare is out.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Amareca said:


> I don't know how Kurt Thomas could be a bad fit for any team though. Losing him would definately be my main concern in this trade.
> 
> Kurt Thomas can shoot, Chandler from all I know can't shoot at all and that might hurt as long as Amare is out.



That's all Kurt has on him. Chandler is our only decent sized player. With Kurt, our front court reads 6'9 Thomas, 6'8 Thomas, 6'8 Sweetney, 6'9 Harrington, 6'8 Songaila, 6'10 Allen. Not good, really.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

With Tyson you're getting a career 0 pts, 12 reb, 25 min/6 foul guy who has absolutely no desire to improve on his offensive game whatsoever. (Sounds like Ben Wallace with less minutes and more fouls.)

WTF is with Sham's obsession with Willie Green?


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

ShamBulls said:


> That's all Kurt has on him. Chandler is our only decent sized player. With Kurt, our front court reads 6'9 Thomas, 6'8 Thomas, 6'8 Sweetney, 6'9 Harrington, 6'8 Songaila, 6'10 Allen. Not good, really.


We would actually lose Allen in the deal.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Just for the record, the guy that started this post on the free agents board has only 13 total posts and didn't post a link, although the link wouldn't be too helpful if it was to a site in Chinese!

The trade looks about right salary-wise though.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> We would actually lose Allen in the deal.



Indeed. Making it even worse.






> WTF is with Sham's obsession with Willie Green?



I never mentioned him :raised_ey


EDIT: Oh heh, yes I did.


Green had negotiated a 5 year, $21 million dollar deal, blew out his knee before putting pen to paper, and is now unemployed. Chandler, if he did the same, ran the risk of doing the same. So he didn't. Can't say I blame him.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Just for the record, the guy that started this post on the free agents board has only 13 total posts and didn't post a link, although the link wouldn't be too helpful if it was to a site in Chinese!
> 
> The trade looks about right salary-wise though.


The guy posts on arizonasportsfans.com as well and someone else posted it on phxsuns.net first I think.

Aside from being a better shooter Kurt Thomas is much much better passing the ball, setting picks, playing the pick and roll, defending and being dirty as well as being vocal and leading a defense and a team.

Suns last year had a 6'10 center, 6'7 PF, 6'5 SF (Q), 6'7 SG. 6'0 PG (Nash is definately not taller than 6' at the most) seemed to work fine.

Still the horrible "P" word might be a reason for the Suns to do this, personally I am not totally sold on it being a good trade for them.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ShamBulls said:


> Chandler's desire can't really be questioned. The man cares, That's partly why his slump went on for so long. His contract, when he is on, is justified. He dogged it this summer, but that was probably Willie Green assisted,


I think he was referencing this one...ah, well you caught it. carry on then...


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

ShamBulls said:


> I never mentioned him :raised_ey


Between this and your random musings, oonly about 20 times... didn't you say his name sounded like an STD? (which I'm not denying it does)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Amareca said:


> The guy posts on arizonasportsfans.com as well and someone else posted it on phxsuns.net first I think.
> 
> Aside from being a better shooter Kurt Thomas is much much better passing the ball, setting picks, playing the pick and roll, defending and being dirty as well as being vocal and leading a defense and a team.
> 
> ...


Nah, I wouldn't see it as a trade with the hope for potential. I think Chandler, like Diaw, would be great fit for your system. If you want to give Amare some time at the 4, what center could you put next to him that could run with Nash? Plus, and I hate to mention this and hope it's not the case, we still haven't seen Amare back. Let's hope he comes back as explosive as he was before, but Chandler would act as insurance in case he doesn't.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Aside from being a better shooter Kurt Thomas is much much better passing the ball, setting picks, playing the pick and roll, defending and being dirty as well as being vocal and leading a defense and a team.



I deliberately exaggerated downwards. But Chandler is (or was, before the confidence thing) EXTREMELY vocal, ahs improved leaps and bounds as a passer, and for a couple of years ran a decent pick and roll.



> Suns last year had a 6'10 center, 6'7 PF, 6'5 SF (Q), 6'7 SG. 6'0 PG (Nash is definately not taller than 6' at the most) seemed to work fine.


The difference is, you had/have Shawn Marion, who can take any big man assignment thrown at hima nd defend them better than pretty much everyone else. For this role, we have Songaila. :|




> Still the horrible "P" word might be a reason for the Suns to do this, personally I am not totally sold on it being a good trade for them.




It's not a case of P. Think of Chandler and Amare next to each other. There's no pairing more athletic, there's not a rebound that would be missed, and that's the perfect front court for your team.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Between this and your random musings, oonly about 20 times... didn't you say his name sounded like an STD? (which I'm not denying it does)



Take the nought off.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

ShamBulls said:


> Take the nought off.


I'm going to assume that's an English term...


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh Jesus......


Nought = Zero = 0.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

ShamBulls said:


> Oh Jesus......
> 
> 
> Nought = Zero = 0.


I know. I thought it could have been an expression for something else or something. I wasn't taking it literally.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Take your estimaiton fo 20, take the 0 off (leaving 2), and that's my Willie Green total mention tally.

Well, it's three now.

I'm not obsessed, I just mentioned him twice today. I've had two yoghurts today, but I'm not obsessed with yoghurts. :raised_ey


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

ShamBulls said:


> Take your estimaiton fo 20, take the 0 off (leaving 2), and that's my Willie Green total mention tally.


No, I know. I got it. At first, I was taking what you said as an expression for something else, not as you saying it literally. (I thought I remembered you mentioning him a few times in the ramblings, but whatever).

Back to the rumor. Not happening, it looks like, or we would have heard.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Only once, I think. If it's more than once, maybe I truly am obsessed and just didn't know it :|


So, uhh, yeah. Hopefully this trade doesn't happen. I wouldn't want Barbosa when we could sign Willie Green.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Isn't "this morning Bejing time" like the complete middle of the night in the US? Depending on when in the morning, like around 3 AM? If it was done earlier and only reported then, why did it take that long to reach Bejing and still hasn't reached the US?


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

no way we deal chandler now. our only big left....


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

You mentioned Gerald Green and Willie Green each twice, although Willie in the same context both times.

So after I skimmed your post, that was four in my head, plus again in this thread makes it five.

I need to do something else now.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You're obsessed with my obsession of Willie Green. That's kinda weird.

See, this is what we term "bad jib". :naughty:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

A few notes on this this rumor:

Thomas has a trade kicker (according to Hoopshype).

Duhon would have to accept any trade this season (according to realgm trade checker). Chris is into winning though. I can't imagine he'd veto the deal.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

ShamBulls said:


> You're obsessed with my obsession of Willie Green. That's kinda weird.
> 
> See, this is what we term "bad jib". :naughty:


The guy in your avatar has bad jib.
Either that, or way too many years of great jib, tough to say.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

ShamBulls said:


> You're obsessed with my obsession of Willie Green. That's kinda weird.
> 
> See, this is what we term "bad jib". :naughty:


Did you just admit it is an obsession? See, I'm onto something. It's not all in vain.

Another thing preventing me from believing this trade is Pax's huge man-crush on Du.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Thomas' trade kicker was taken out when he was traded to Phoenix. You can only use them once per contract. 

Hoopshype's figures for him, BTW, are missing the trade kicker. Add $1,103,344 to each year of his deal.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyway, there's a 14-hour time difference between Chicago and Beijing, so I was wrong; that doesn't prevent the trade from happening.

I still want a link to this website.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> The guy in your avatar has bad jib.
> Either that, or way too many years of great jib, tough to say.



This man defines jib. Leave him alone. He is Pierluigi Collina, football (as in soccer) referee. In a sport plagued by bad refereeing (mainly because there's only 1 for a massive pitch), Collina is by far and away the best in the entire world. No one disputes this. And no one disputes anything with him, because of those seriously scary eyes. No one talks back to this man, let me tell you. And rightly so.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

does the score or espn confirms or denies this rumor?anybody hearing?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This would be a terrible deal for the Bulls. Young, big men starved teams shouldn't trade their only good big for a smaller and older big. Plus, Phoenix would be a dynasty with Chandler, Amare and Marion on their frontline.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> This would be a terrible deal for the Bulls. Young, big men starved teams shouldn't trade their only good big for a smaller and older big. Plus, Phoenix would be a dynasty with Chandler, Amare and Marion on their frontline.



don't evaluate ty so high coming to a suggestion that would be a dynasty with them,why is a bad trade?we get rid of ty's huge contract we add two more draft picks we add a young talented pg and a proven shooter with the addition of thomas who is a decent 10/10 player in almost every night basis plus he can give us the inside presence we need,the only minus is we loose du and i would also want bell as well in this deal


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'd hate this deal. Duhon and Chandler, my two fav players gone... but aside from that we'd be shipping out a player we've been patient with for years.. seems like a big step backwards to me.. I'm not a fan of Thomas at all..


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

the site is supposed writes this rumor is www.hoopchina.com but i went there i translated but nowhere says such a thing,who ****ing moron created this false rumor? :curse:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> don't evaluate ty so high coming to a suggestion that would be a dynasty with them,why is a bad trade?


Tyson is exactly what Phoenix needs, a defensive presence in the middle. They have the offensive production and thensome in Marion and Stoudemire. Chandler is young and mobile, he'd have no problem with the run and gun style they have, I reckon he's more suited to it.



> we get rid of ty's huge contract we add two more draft picks we add a young talented pg and a proven shooter with the addition of thomas who is a decent 10/10 player in almost every night basis plus he can give us the inside presence we need,the only minus is we loose du and i would also want bell as well in this deal


We really don't get rid of Tyson's huge contract, as Kurt Thomas is being payed ~$800,000 less, and at 33 years of age, I'd rather not have a center that old on the books for that much money for long (we're stuck with thim till 09). The pick isn't really that useful either, considering it'll be around 17.

I have to agree with the person in the main thread (one at the trade rumour section) and say Ballscientist did indeed make a website. God help us.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

1) I refuse to believe in the existence of that trade. 

2) Hypothetically, if that trade did happen, it would have to be a precursor to some other enornmous blockbuster of the Kevin Garnett variety, i.e. the reason for getting the extra picks.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> 1) I refuse to believe in the existence of that trade.
> 
> 2) Hypothetically, if that trade did happen, it would have to be a precursor to some other enornmous blockbuster of the Kevin Garnett variety, i.e. the reason for getting the extra picks.


I agree that on the surface, we don't really benefit from this trade. We give up 2 younger guys that to varying degrees have been identified as our core, and in return we get even smaller, older, and a draft pick that we really don't need. It's not a Cap Space move either. And I'm not even sure that it helps us make a future move either. As far as assets go, is Leandro and a #17 pick better than Tyson and Duhon??


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

rosenthall said:


> I agree that on the surface, we don't really benefit from this trade. We give up 2 younger guys that to varying degrees have been identified as our core, and in return we get even smaller, older, and a draft pick that we really don't need. It's not a Cap Space move either. And I'm not even sure that it helps us make a future move either. As far as assets go, is Leandro and a #17 pick better than Tyson and Duhon??


I agree. The reason I listed #2 is that it would HAVE to happen for this supposed deal to be anything less than a complete and unmitigated disaster.

Its an absolutely putrid proposal barring some miraculous "second trade" set up by the the first one. I don't believe it for a second, and I'm kinda surprised that it generated 4 pages of calm discussion - as though it were somehow within the realm of reason from the Bulls' standpoint. 

This is the type of deal that makes one consider joining "signature clubs".


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He's nought nought seven


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I agree. The reason I listed #2 is that it would HAVE to happen for this supposed deal to be anything less than a complete and unmitigated disaster.
> 
> Its an absolutely putrid proposal barring some miraculous "second trade" set up by the the first one. I don't believe it for a second, and I'm kinda surprised that it generated 4 pages of calm discussion - as though it were somehow within the realm of reason from the Bulls' standpoint.
> 
> This is the type of deal that makes one consider joining "signature clubs".


Right, because trades like this just make you want to run to your electronic toothbrush to get the bad taste out of your mouth. :clown:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Clearly, this would be a horrible deal for the Bulls, if Chandler is the Chandler of the last 3 weeks and last season.

Barbosa is pretty good, but not what we need. Jackson is filler.

The one thing that makes me nervous is Paxson mentioning AD's veteran influences so much during his SCORE interview last Friday. Kurt Thomas would be that veteran big man the team supposedly needs so badly... although Thomas is a little crazy.

Man, I hope this trade does not go down.

Chandler was the main picture in the myBulls game email sent out by the team... does not seem like something you would do the day you trade someone....


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Ron Cey said:


> 1) I refuse to believe in the existence of that trade.
> 
> 2) Hypothetically, if that trade did happen, it would have to be a precursor to some other enornmous blockbuster of the Kevin Garnett variety, i.e. the reason for getting the extra picks.


I would agree with that. Trading for the 6'3" Barbosa makes some sense if we're dealing away Hinrich, for example. Or Thomas might be more attractive big man to another team because of his shorter contract. Otherwise, the trade doesn't make too much sense.

As it stands, I don't believe a single word of it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

is this trade for real? 

you guys are so gullible.

when does a trade go down in the middle of the night bejing time and is "reported" on some chinese basketball site before it hits espn?

lol.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> I would agree with that. Trading for the 6'3" Barbosa makes some sense if we're dealing away Hinrich, for example. Or Thomas might be more attractive big man to another team because of his shorter contract. Otherwise, the trade doesn't make too much sense.
> 
> As it stands, I don't believe a single word of it.


Which is exactly why this is Pax's kind of deal


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

I will cry if this deal happens


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

well the suns would have to hope that Amare can come back soon. This could hurt their pick and roll with Kurt Thomas gone. The guy can shoot and Tyson can't, plain and simple


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

this trade=BS how does this improves the bulls at all, arent we built defensivly? so you trade chandler our best defender (look at how he is playing as of late) duhon (who is also a good defender, and a true pg) for 1083yr old jackson, 1044 yr old thomas, barbosa, more draft picks (dont we love the word potential). meanwile the suns become better defensivly finally got that athletic defensive center suns wanted to have next to amare (chandler) and duhon who gives the another option as a pure point if nash ever gets injured. point is not going to happen if it does pax should be fired on the spot.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Interesting. Whats Kurt Thomas's contract situation? How many years does he have left? Vujanic has always been hailed as a star in the making, and looked good, but has leveled off. Jim Jackson is probably done. But the benefit of this trade, and I am absolutely not kidding about this, is Barbosa and the pick from LA (unless we are getting more cap space, hopefully for 07, I dont know cause I havent researched it enough). Barbosa, when healthy, is every bit the player that Gordon and Hinrich are. He gets about 13 ppg, shoots a tremendous percentage, plays great d to his quickness and length, has serious range and is as fast as anyone in the league. But he is behind Nash. He could be a star if given a shot. He is better then Duhon for sure and might be better then either Kirk or Gordon if fed consistent minutes. Certainly better offensively then Kirk and better defensively then Gordon. If the pick is an 06 pick, again I dont know, I sort of roll my eyes. Weak draft, dont need another pick in the draft. Losing Chandler is the final straw of the Krause era. Duhon is a solid citizen and the leader of the team. Malik Allen might as well be Sweetney. If the trade is real, we could have a nice team in the 6-4 and under league, but in all seriousness, could free cap space for multiple years as well letting us control this coming draft, but throwing the white flag on this year while giving giving us a big time trade bait in either Hinrich or Gordon.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, I'm not even going to pretend this is a serious trade.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

It has recently come to my attention that a Chinese news publication has, on more than one occasion, copied posts from bbb.net and used them as news stories. China is notoriously lax about recognizing intellectual property rights.

I suspect this trade rumor is some goofy rumor from some message board somewhere, copied and reported as news.

Or, maybe I'm wrong and they got the scoop.

But I doubt it. I'll note that its 13 hours since this thread went up, the Bulls are playing tonight, and there still hasn't been a peep about this anywhere.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Mikedc said:


> LOL, I'm not even going to pretend this is a serious trade.


OT-- is the link in your sig supposed to take me to the Microsoft homepage?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

That would be the worse trade ever and i would be chanting for Pax to get fired!


----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

drop Jim Jackson for Diaw and if Thomas would agree to a 2 year buy out (maybe 7M and 8M) plus the picks, the trade MIGHT be ok. I think Diaw is a great player in the making, and might be the perfect compliment for Ben Gordon. Kurt Thomas has 3 years left and he is VERY old, I wouldn't take him. It would give us huge cap space for the 07' free agent class. But it makes us pretty bad right now.


PF Songalia/Sweetney
SF Deng/Noc/Pike
C Harrington/Allen
SG Gordon/Diaw
PG Hinrich/Bardosa/Pargo

let's hope it is not true


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Jackson and KT are like a combined 104 years old aren't they?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> Jackson and KT are like a combined 104 years old aren't they?


Yeah, but their ages on a per 48 basis put them each in their early 30's.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

That desl is a load of :cthread:. I haven't seen that deal anywhere...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a reliable source from Antartica that tells me this is a bogus rumor.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> OT-- is the link in your sig supposed to take me to the Microsoft homepage?


That's odd... it used to go to a Deadspin article... oh well, it's gone now.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> That's odd... it used to go to a Deadspin article... oh well, it's gone now.


There was an extra "http://" in the link. Might that have been the problem?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Two things:

Chandler is our only big man. why would we trade him?

Second if we do tradehim,thats is the last of the JK era as RLucas said.

Didnt Thomas play center for all last year? He may be able to do that the rest of the season for us. 

I cant see Paxson trading away our only center. But then what do I know


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think this trade is BS. I don't know why the Bulls would even consider it.


----------

